# ATTN NY Hunters - Youth Bill Passes Assemby - Need Help in Senate



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Hello All,

The youth bill lowering the legal hunting age in NYS for big game hunting with firearms has PASSED the Assembly!!!

The bill is A-11033. 

A companion bill is currently in the Senate (S-8228), in committee.

Please, NYS Sportsmen and women, contact State Sen. Joe Bruno and ask him to get this to the floor for a vote/ passage.

All that is needed is as follows:

His secretary answers and you say "Hello my name is __________ I would like to implore Senator Bruno to bring the Youth Hunting Bill S8228 to the floor for a vote". She says "are you in favor of the bill?" you say "yes" and she says "what county are you from?". 
ITS THAT SIMPLE!
Senator Joe Bruno

1-518-455-3191

Now is the time to flood Albany with PHONE CALLS!!


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 11pt154 (Dec 3, 2005)

A11033/S8228 is in the Gov. office and needs everyone to call in support.
Call (518)474-8390 and tell them you are in support of the bill, give your name,address and zip code.
I thank you and our future hunters thank you


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

lets keep this on top.


----------



## 11pt154 (Dec 3, 2005)

from the info I got , it is on the agenda for Monday.
Got to flood the office today and monday morning with calls


----------



## Penny (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's the link I have with fax and phone number to the governors office. http://www.theithacajournal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080717/SPORTS/807170329

The problem is New York is half a city population and disregards the majority of the state that is very rural so the governor is getting allot of backlash from the anti-gun/anti-hunting people who don't have a clue about what it is and he really does need to hear from us. Keep our youth safe and keep guns out of their hands, yeah right. When was the last time a kid of a riffle team of trap league been involved in a school shooting? They're all too busy hanging out with parents and old farts. 

The phone call is really easy, just tell them you support it and they ask for your zip code.


----------



## 11pt154 (Dec 3, 2005)

*thanks to all helped*

Governor Paterson has signed Assembly / Senate Bill A11033/S8228 into law. This is the Junior big game hunting / Trapper mentor bill and is effective immediately. Thank you to everyone who sent letters and made calls!


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

Will this reduce the age for bowhunting too?


----------

